# Lightest XC fast rolling tyres.



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey guys I've tried continental race King and maxxis Ikons and I feel like Ikons are kind of slow roller, I feel that they slow me down on pavement and didn't had that feeling with the race King and thought that on trials would be the same but because I'm not going that fast and constant I don't feel that slow roll on the Ikons. 

What tyres have you tried that are fast rollers and don't compromise grip that much?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Racing Ralphs.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Conti Trail Kings and Race Kings .


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Specialized Renegade and Fast Trak, S-Works casing. Just watch out for pointy rocks, in which case the Control casing is recommended.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Daniel de la Garza said:


> Hey guys I've tried continental race King and maxxis Ikons and I feel like Ikons are kind of slow roller, I feel that they slow me down on pavement and didn't had that feeling with the race King and thought that on trials would be the same but because I'm not going that fast and constant I don't feel that slow roll on the Ikons.
> 
> What tyres have you tried that are fast rollers and don't compromise grip that much?


This is such a tough question Daniel, because terrain plays a role, as does riding style, and overall comfort with skinnier tires.

A bike I bought in 2011 came with S-Works Renegades, which is just a small, square-knobbed tread pattern. I thought they would suck, but I was amazed. One of my favorite tires, but definitely not for mud. As J-Flo mentioned, the sidewalls are thin, and I find them tricky to mount tubeless.

In terms of absolute "lightest", I think you can't go lower than Schwalbe Furious Freds. I've run them fine for years, but also the lightest offers no protection, and again, not mud.

I am currently running a Schwalbe Thunder Burt. A bit heavier than the FFs above, but best free rolling tire I've tried yet, with good grip. I'd recommend you try it.


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

phlegm said:


> This is such a tough question Daniel, because terrain plays a role, as does riding style, and overall comfort with skinnier tires.
> 
> A bike I bought in 2011 came with S-Works Renegades, which is just a small, square-knobbed tread pattern. I thought they would suck, but I was amazed. One of my favorite tires, but definitely not for mud. As J-Flo mentioned, the sidewalls are thin, and I find them tricky to mount tubeless.
> 
> ...


Where I ride is usually hard pack and loose terrain. Wet conditions are rare but they do happen sometimes on race days. I live in a very mountainous area. I've never tried shwalbe s though I thought they were not that good since few people use them here.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Conti Race Kings in the Race Sport or Protection versions with Black Chili rubber are incredibly fast rolling, they work well in wet conditions, but not in greasy mud, they pack up quickly. But they work very well on wet roots and rocks. The Black Chili rubber is the key to grip and low rolling resistance.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I've had good success with the Maxxis Aspen. They're certainly not a mud tyre, but they're surprisingly tough & exceptionally fast rolling


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Geez scant, haven't "seen" you around here in a while. Welcome back!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Schwalbe Thunder Burts are great for your type of terrain and roll crazy fast. Not as fast as Furious Freds but way more grip and they don't make Freds anymore. I still have 4 but I'm keeping them for myself. ;-)


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I have had good luck with Bontrager 29-0s. 400ish grams and rolls fast!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Fast Trak S-works. More grip than a renegade, nearly the same rolling resistance.


----------



## cwcheung (Jan 30, 2012)

Maxxis 310 or 285


----------



## Rev440x (Oct 3, 2006)

scant said:


> I've had good success with the Maxxis Aspen. They're certainly not a mud tyre, but they're surprisingly tough & exceptionally fast rolling


I am a big fan of the Aspen as well. Maxxis offers a few different versions of this tire so weights can vary but overall they are a great fast rolling tire in hardback conditions. I actually run them year round because I'm to cheap to buy fall/winter tires.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm a fan of the Thunder Burt. Light, fast, decent volume in 2.25", more traction than a Race King. Only downside is fast wear.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Any of you guys running the Spesh Fast Trak on the front? I've got two S-Works 2.2's sitting in a drawer for over two years. I'm just afraid of washing out. I'm running a SW Ground Control 2.3 up front and a Racing Ralph 2.25 on the rear currently. Funny thing is...the RaRa 2.25 looks bigger than the GC 2.3. :skep:

I've also thought about using a RaRa up front and a Thunder Burt in the rear.

My terrain is mostly hardpack (So Cal, dry and dusty)...but there is some real loose sand on top. The loose sand is what I'm concerned about.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

J-Flo said:


> Specialized Renegade and Fast Trak, S-Works casing. Just watch out for pointy rocks, in which case the Control casing is recommended.


These get my vote. Ive had race kings(not as supple as renegade sworks but a bit more grip.) Also enjoyed the RaRa.

Ive had zero punctures on 5 sworks tires and always ride rough rocky.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

spsoon said:


> i'm a fan of the thunder burt. Light, fast, decent volume in 2.25", *more traction than a race king*.


lol


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

RS VR6 said:


> Any of you guys running the Spesh Fast Trak on the front? I've got two S-Works 2.2's sitting in a drawer for over two years. I'm just afraid of washing out. I'm running a SW Ground Control 2.3 up front and a Racing Ralph 2.25 on the rear currently. Funny thing is...the RaRa 2.25 looks bigger than the GC 2.3. :skep:
> 
> I've also thought about using a RaRa up front and a Thunder Burt in the rear.
> 
> My terrain is mostly hardpack (So Cal, dry and dusty)...but there is some real loose sand on top. The loose sand is what I'm concerned about.


I love my fastrak. But the older version is not as good of a front as the new ones are. If the ones you have are really old (older style) they do make a great rear tire. One of my favs


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

cwcheung said:


> Maxxis 310 or 285


I use these for hardpack and sections of road work. The 285s actually seem to be more durable than the 310s, my pair are 284g and an amazing 278g, but if you pay full retail they are an unbelievable £130 each, at todays exchange rate that is $195 each.

Fortunately I found someone in Germany that was selling off their stock of 26" tyres, and I got these for a more sensible price of £85 for a pair.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Just put some 29x2.0 Conti Race Kings w Racesport on front and rear...coupla rides so far, and I like them for So Cal conditions. 468g and 474g.

Tried them cuz of this site:

http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/mtb-reviews/continental-race-king-racesport-tubeless-2014

Had Thunder Burts and Bontrager X0 Team, liked them both, but both wore fairly quickly.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I like Thunder Burts. I have tried everything and I seem to destroy just about everything else. I have friends who ride a lot lighter than me and get away with lower pressure and lighter tires. At least with Thunder Burts I don't slice the sidewalls. They are expensive and do wear fast.


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

I never thought specialized tyres would be any good. Thunder burt looks great but I'm afraid they would wear so fast. I'm thinking about the Aspen unless I can get a specialized here. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

phlegm said:


> Geez scant, haven't "seen" you around here in a while. Welcome back!


lurking, not logged in


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Fett said:


> I have had good luck with Bontrager 29-0s. 400ish grams and rolls fast!


I've got a set of those I'm saving for summer. they're made by the same tyre designer that used to do maxxis, so I'm hoping for good results.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Kenda has a new race tire coming, not on sales yet, called Saber Pro. 
Kenda Tires | Bicycle / Wheelchair | Saber Pro

BikeRumor has closeups of tread...article says target for 29x2.0 is 470g and 503g for 29x2.2...both lower than claimed on Kenda site. 
EB15: Kenda adds new Flintridge Pro gravel tire, plus lots more mountain bike widths


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

See this? Not necessarily lightest...focus on roll.
Six of the best fast-rolling MTB tires - BikeRadar USA


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Those don't quite jive with the "lightest" portion in the thread title. Hell, the Rock Razor is 950g in 650b sizing!

Aside from that though, I didn't see any methodology for the testing. No head-to-head ride times (although that in itself can be flawed). Nothing.

Hate articles like this - sorry Matt.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Righto! For what it's worth I'm still liking the Conti Race Kings w Racesport 29x2.0 best for my So Cal dry/hard trails. Haven't experienced missing knobs like some. Seem to be best combo of weight, roll, grip, durability. Coupla goat head thorns, sealed right up, no prob.


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah rolling resistance is great also but as the previous comment they didn't tested them they just put aside everything and read the manual lol. I know race King rolls fast but a little mud and they're useless. Ikons are doing a better job but I feel they have more rolling resistance than race King. I want to know how others feel about different tyres and what I can do to get the best deal I can get for the money.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Daniel de la Garza said:


> I never thought specialized tyres would be any good. Thunder burt looks great but I'm afraid they would wear so fast. I'm thinking about the Aspen unless I can get a specialized here. Thanks for the replies.


After having the race kings in black chili and the sworks renegade, I get more grip with the sworks. Also a bit lighter and the casing is more supple. The race king gets the nod for braking and a tad more climbing traction. But I like the side knobs on the Renegades.


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

J-Flo said:


> Specialized Renegade and Fast Trak, S-Works casing. Just watch out for pointy rocks, in which case the Control casing is recommended.


What this guy said. Very happy


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Liking the SWorks Renegades 29x1.95. Just got these to try in the future, Michelin Wild Rac'r Ultimates 29x2.0, on target for listed 450g weight.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

At the end of the day, this is an opinion thread, further complicated by ride styles, terrain, rider weight, rubber compounds, tire size, perceived speed, tread pattern and pressures. Would be great to see some standardized data on this, but wow - so many variables.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm actually looking for some lightweight tyres now as my contis at 570grams is too much . So many damn tyres it's crazy . I am also trying out the Eclipse tubes to see what the fuss is about . The lightest tyre i can find is the Schwalbe Thunderburt Pacestar . Do you know of any that are lighter for 26" ?!!!


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Don't know what those Schwalbes weigh, but Maxxis Maxlite 285s weigh less than the 285g you'd expect, my pair of 26" are 284g and an amazing 278g, so the pair of them weighs 8g less than one of your 570g Contis. And that was their weight when brand new, they have a couple of hundred miles on them now so that should have removed a bit of rubber to get them even lighter


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Cheers dude. I ordered these :

https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Tire-Furious-Fred-26-x-200-PaceStar-EVO-LiteSkin


----------



## Heath27 (Nov 20, 2012)

Any of you guys used the maxxis pace or treadlite?


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

karimian5 said:


> Cheers dude. I ordered these :
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Tire-Furious-Fred-26-x-200-PaceStar-EVO-LiteSkin


Good choice, I like my maxxlite 285s, but the price is a bit hard to swallow. Even with the discount.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

They're blowing out Geax Barro at R2. 29x2.0, 450g.
https://r2-bike.com/GEAX-Tire-Barro-Race-29-x-20-BLOWOUT


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

"Good choice, I like my maxxlite 285s, but the price is a bit hard to swallow. Even with the discount."

Welcome to WW  !!!


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome, but I've been a Weight Weenie so long that I even remember when we used to use pounds and ounces to weigh components in the UK. They just baffle me now 

Are you going for the 285s next?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup .


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

I prefer racing w/a 2.25 Ralph up front. So grippy & I can run super low psi. I've had good luck w/Ikons on the back but prefer the S-Works Fast Trak. 

My mechanic noticed it takes a lot more Stans for the regular, more porous Ralph than the Snakeskin Ralph; he weighed both w/Stans in them when I changed tires & said weight was actually a wash due to that.


----------

